# [gelöst]akonadi extern mysql adressbuch

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe gerade akonadi auf extern mysql umgestellt. Jetzt fehlt mir mein Adressbuch. Ich habe keine Ordner oder Dateien gelöscht.

Ich habe nur /home/olaf/.local/share/akonadi umbenannt.

Ich habe mehrfach mysql und akonadi neu gestartet. Mehrfach ließ sich akonadi nicht starten. Habe alles mir akonadi* gelöscht. Irgandwann hat es funktioniert, ohne die Konfiguration zu verändern. Wahrscheinlich, weil ich mich neu eingeloggt habe.

----------

